# LATE SUMMER SHROOMS



## jeffm

Out and about today N.E Lower,
Lots of edibles out.

Hypomyces lactifluorum/Lobster (abundent) in the aspen/maples mix, my new fav. Taste and texture amazing imo.








_*








Lactarius thyinos. (abundent) in and 
around the edges of fir/cedar bog type area's. Pretty good and as mushroom jack said they hold the beautiful color in your dish for nice presentation.

















Gyroporus cyanescens. seem to be plentiful this year compared to last season, and seem to be in most woods I have visited even the one's with no oaks present, "choice" imo minus the stem.








Harrya chromapes. have been out for awhile now in the balsum firs (bugs hit them fast) but buttons and young one's are out in decent quantity now and are rather tasty.

Cantharellus cinnabarinus. They are hit and miss, when I find them it's usually in the BTA's and decent little patches but nothing crazy.

Lots of goodies out here in the n.e folks, come on out, it's not like the morel hunting of these days, these you can drive down the back roads and two tracks and find late summer shrooms and then you can get out and take a nice hike and pick your little heart out. Much easier to start and be successful right away compared to morels imo. 

Be safe and have fun.







*_


----------



## jeffm




----------



## jeffm

Hydnum repandum/hedge hogs are finally showing themselves, last year end of july they were out in the n.e.








I haven't spent anytime(couple weeks at least) in my usual Chant type woods to see if they were still out and about but my quick pit stop on the way home to check a sweettooth spot found a few and were almost as big as my hand, which I guess is not unusual maybe for this time of year, but last year was bug ridden in a bad way when this size, this year the bugs/worms have been great in the chants at least. Enuf rambling on.


----------



## jeffm

Well Brandi found my very 1st ever Fistulina hepatica. aka beefsteak, ox tongue.

We were out picking BlackBerries sunday and she called out..there's a reddish orangish shroom on a oak stump and it's not a chicken, so like a shroom-a-holic, I dropped the picking for a see..and there it was..what a odd mushroom, well at least when you get close and touch and feel it, slice it, just like a chunk of bloody beef, odd texture to say the least, but very edible with some that eat it raw.


----------



## ReallyBigFish

I'm hoping to find some lobsters this year. I really want to try them. I'm not happy though because we had our property select cut this summer and they took my lions mane tree. I had gotten some there the last four years. Not good.


----------



## MrJosePetes

Nice work outta you Jeff! Im living my dream through your posts lol. Haven’t made it out shrooming lately but finally doing just a bit of fishing. Caught a couple Kings over the weekend. Hope I can get out looking for mushrooms one of these days. I still haven’t gotten into cinnabars like that in northern MI but do sometimes down south. You’re making me jealous!!


----------



## jeffm

ReallyBigFish said:


> I'm hoping to find some lobsters this year. I really want to try them. I'm not happy though because we had our property select cut this summer and they took my lions mane tree. I had gotten some there the last four years. Not good.


Oh man I wouldn't be happy either, lions mane is on my bucket list of shrooms to be found in a big way, this summer looking for morel type woods i have found alot of big beech forest so maybe I'll get lucky and find just one and I'd be happy.

Lobsters are out big-time right now, I picked 20 lbs approx. in a couple hours today, they weigh up fast, meaty as heck. The woods I'm in now is 30% good maybe, 70% sporing out and soft + turning that pretty purple mush. 

Here is what most look like with all the spores below it.


----------



## jeffm

MrJosePetes said:


> Nice work outta you Jeff! Im living my dream through your posts lol. Haven’t made it out shrooming lately but finally doing just a bit of fishing. Caught a couple Kings over the weekend. Hope I can get out looking for mushrooms one of these days. I still haven’t gotten into cinnabars like that in northern MI but do sometimes down south. You’re making me jealous!!


Thanks Josh
Yah those KINGS sound like a blast, Andy from tawas and all those other fishing guys I spend alot of time reading there reports, also the pier guys, heck I'm only a mile from lake Huron no excuse really, maybe whitefish this fall, shrooms will be done by then lol


----------



## MrJosePetes

Hit oscoda. I hear good things out of there. Atlantics especially

If you decide you wanna do the trout thing sometime I’d be happy to go with ya


----------



## Sparky23

What did you think of that beef steak? I've only found them one time I wasn't a big fan of it raw or cooked but I know someone that liked it raw just wondering your opinion. Very jealous of all the lobsters!


----------



## jeffm

Sparky23 said:


> What did you think of that beef steak? I've only found them one time I wasn't a big fan of it raw or cooked but I know someone that liked it raw just wondering your opinion. Very jealous of all the lobsters!


Not much flavor raw and just couldn't get past the texture in my mouth, it just disintegrated like mush, can't really explain it, then when I cooked some it was leather like, the complete opposite, I looked it up after the fact and should of cooked it slow they say, odd mushroom forsure and will pass on them for now on, my first mushroom that I personally have no use for what so ever lol. In all fairness tho on the cooking end of it, I may be part of the blame, I dunno


----------



## MrJosePetes

Found some lobsters while I was doing well on golden chants, but nothing like that! That’s impressive. I have tried them several times and just haven’t taken to them, but I picked a few for a buddy who wanted to try them. I love the way they look though. They’re a fun one to find.


----------



## jeffm

Yah I got lazy and looked up a quick way to put up lots of lobsters and I'm hoping they will still be my favorite done up this way, normally I don't put up big quantities in the various shrooms I like cuz you can only eat so much and then i move on to another type, but the whole house hold here and even the grand kids ask me to cook up the lobsters when they are here during the week, that is until school is back in that is lol.


----------



## Sparky23

Lobsters are in my top 5. To bad ive only found them once lol


----------



## jeffm

Sparky23 said:


> Lobsters are in my top 5. To bad ive only found them once lol


Do you do most all of your shrooming below the M-55 line ?


----------



## jeffm

Armillaria Mellea/ aka honeys, stumpers and so on are out in the N.E.. aspen/hardwoods. 

Seems early but hey, I dunno... Most huge as my hand size with buttons that are bigger then my big honeys I found last year but very few buttons, hmm.


----------



## Dish7

I.D.s please. Okay guys, my mushroom knowledge is pretty much morels and puffballs so bare with me. I have about a dozen or so of the orange/rust colored ones around some blue spruce in my yard. Noticed the ominous looking spotted ones while getting pics of the orange ones, up under the spruce. Thanks.


----------



## zig

jeffm said:


> Armillaria Mellea/ aka honeys, stumpers and so on are out in the N.E.. aspen/hardwoods.
> 
> Seems early but hey, I dunno... Most huge as my hand size with buttons that are bigger then my big honeys I found last year but very few buttons, hmm.
> View attachment 327022
> 
> View attachment 327026


Good to know. One of my favorites.... I know they're one of Oldgrandman's favorites too.  Started checking my spots a few days ago, but nothing. Should be very soon.


----------



## jeffm

Hey Dish7
I'm new also, so i don't help much with the i.d's, even when I feel I know them. I'm learning the scientific names, spore prints ect.. so bare with me with all the fancy names but I really don't know **** when it comes to telling people...hey that's a edible kind of thingy, still learning. Have fun man.


----------



## Dish7

jeffm said:


> Hey Dish7
> I'm new also, so i don't help much with the i.d's, even when I feel I know them. I'm learning the scientific names, spore prints ect.. so bare with me with all the fancy names but I really don't know **** when it comes to telling people...hey that's a edible kind of thingy, still learning. Have fun man.


I'm not eating anything unless i'm 100% sure lol. Just curious. Didn't mean to hijack your thread.


----------



## jeffm

Dish7 said:


> I'm not eating anything unless i'm 100% sure lol. Just curious. Didn't mean to hijack your thread.


I hear ya, post away man...please do


----------



## jeffm

Ok I'm on the correct thread this time.. ADHD will do that

Laetiporus cincinnatus/white pored chicken..would of liked to find it sooner but still juicy enuf for me.









Laetiporus sulphureus/yellow pored chicken.








_Craterellus cornucopioides ?/Black trumpet. Only 4 but they are coming soon._
_







_
Lots of lobsters but had to go low to get firm ones.


----------



## Sparky23

Yes except for morrels almost entirely.


----------



## Sparky23

The b


Dish7 said:


> I.D.s please. Okay guys, my mushroom knowledge is pretty much morels and puffballs so bare with me. I have about a dozen or so of the orange/rust colored ones around some blue spruce in my yard. Noticed the ominous looking spotted ones while getting pics of the orange ones, up under the spruce. Thanks.
> View attachment 327046
> 
> 
> 
> Dish7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I.D.s please. Okay guys, my mushroom knowledge is pretty much morels and puffballs so bare with me. I have about a dozen or so of the orange/rust colored ones around some blue spruce in my yard. Noticed the ominous looking spotted ones while getting pics of the orange ones, up under the spruce. Thanks.
> View attachment 327046
> 
> View attachment 327047
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 327047
Click to expand...

the bottom pic is old man of the woods . a bolete ..edible but not very wondering . top is another bolete but could a number most of which would cause sickening.


----------



## MrJosePetes

How do you guys prepare your lobsters? The guy I gave em away to this year really enjoyed them too. I’ve tried 3-4 times now and didn’t care for them.


----------



## jeffm

MrJosePetes said:


> How do you guys prepare your lobsters? The guy I gave em away to this year really enjoyed them too. I’ve tried 3-4 times now and didn’t care for them.


I'm not much of a cook so I just use a little butter and eat them, the same with all my shrooms, heck I cook up a bowl of various shroom and take them with me when I'm romping the woods and munch on them thru out the day, healthy munchies lol.


----------



## jeffm

_Craterellus ignicolor & black trumpets and my 1st ever oysters (not on a aspen tree) ash and they seemed to be tastier anyone noticed this? _


----------



## ReallyBigFish

Well I got out this weekend. We found about a dozen lobsters but they were past their prime. Disappointing but. Ow I know where to search next summer.


----------



## jeffm

That's how I look at it RBF
Scouting is good for future finds.


----------



## Lumberman

Found this gem this weekend. One of my favorites. For whatever reason where I look it’s hard to find them that are still tender like this one. 




Also what are these? They look like some of the ones pictured. No I didn’t eat them.


----------



## jeffm

Lumberman said:


> Found this gem this weekend. One of my favorites. For whatever reason where I look it’s hard to find them that are still tender like this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also what are these? They look like some of the ones pictured. No I didn’t eat them.


Your gem is not showing up dang it.
I'm newby so take it with a grain of salt with any i.d I give out, but it will give you a starting place to refrence maybe 1st one of the bottem two pics, might be a dryed up ole chicken, and 2nd pic could be a Chantrelle, looks like white meat maybe in your pic, the false gills look like the ones i find, do a search on possible look-alikes like Omphalotus olearius / jack-o- lanteren poisonous just to be sure cuz your holding it and I'm not. Hopefully someone will come along and give you a positive i.d
Have fun!!


----------



## Petronius

Lumberman said:


> Also what are these? They look like some of the ones pictured. No I didn’t eat them.


Pale Chicken of the Woods - Laetiporus cincinnatus
Chanterelle


----------



## Sparky23

Found a handfull of cin chants ..a pile of chestnut boletes which i cant eat amd my 4 amd 5 lac. Indego yesterday. Just stopped for 10 min inbetween jobs


----------



## Lumberman

Awe bummer. If those bottoms one are chants then I should have picked them all.


----------



## jeffm

Ok folks I'm frick'n done, burned out big-time.Tromping the woods since april, it's time.. I know I said this before but.. got to go make a living I guess. I just need to stay the heck out of the woods or at least don't look down when I'm out there maybe lol. Hunting season is near.

Hericium erinaceus/Lion's mane my first of this type, two little one's.

Big black trumpets that were ridiculous today and lots of small ones still out and about. A different woods had a trumpet that was different and anywhere from 4-6 Trumps grew up from same root ball or whatever it's called and were shorter and real petite stipe, anyhow..

More yellow chicks and finally the honeys are showing up in the button stage which I like better. Fresh Chants are out Good in the red pine plantations in the long grassy ares that hold a little mix oak thru out the pine grove. Enuf rambling on, it's been fun, I'm out of here, oh yah I'll still be lurking and enjoying your fall finds and such.


----------



## MrJosePetes

jeffm said:


> Ok folks I'm frick'n done, burned out big-time.Tromping the woods since april, it's time.. I know I said this before but.. got to go make a living I guess. I just need to stay the heck out of the woods or at least don't look down when I'm out there maybe lol. Hunting season is near.
> 
> Hericium erinaceus/Lion's mane my first of this type, two little one's.
> 
> Big black trumpets that were ridiculous today and lots of small ones still out and about. A different woods had a trumpet that was different and anywhere from 4-6 Trumps grew up from same root ball or whatever it's called and were shorter and real petite stipe, anyhow..
> 
> More yellow chicks and finally the honeys are showing up in the button stage which I like better. Fresh Chants are out Good in the red pine plantations in the long grassy ares that hold a little mix oak thru out the pine grove. Enuf rambling on, it's been fun, I'm out of here, oh yah I'll still be lurking and enjoying your fall finds and such.
> View attachment 328094
> 
> View attachment 328096
> 
> 
> View attachment 328097
> 
> 
> View attachment 328098
> 
> 
> View attachment 328099


Holy cow on the trumpets! Do you find em near swamps up there?


----------



## jeffm

MrJosePetes said:


> Holy cow on the trumpets! Do you find em near swamps up there?


Yes josh as long as they have real big oaks along it that is exactly where these two new spots are I found two days ago. My spot last year I checked twice and only got 4 and it is not a what they would call typical BT type woods, I was checking a chicken tree out and seen a bunch of those little chants( igniters)yellowfoots,whatever, all thru out this area, went home and looked them up for taste quality and such on the net and they mentioned lol when you see these slow down and good chance trumpets are around, next day went back and holy ****..i must be blind cuz they were everywhere, to funny.


----------



## Sparky23

Ive been out for just a few min theblast few days and have a few lbs of cini chants and a lb or so of lac. Volumes. Honeys are starting but unreal buggy. Found 3 lac indego's now in last 2 days all spent. 15 or 20 sweet tooth hedgehogs. Woods is def alive.


----------



## jeffm

Sparky23 said:


> Woods is def alive.


I hear ya on that Sparky23
It's the only reason I've harvested the amount I have this year, and the obvious of course, I can go shrooming & scout at will 24/7 whenever the mood hits for the past 4 months. I think this is why i get burnt out on many various hobbies i have had thru out the years. And that "all in moderation saying" I wish.


----------



## rork

Dish7 said:


> I.D.s please. Okay guys, my mushroom knowledge is pretty much morels and puffballs so bare with me. I have about a dozen or so of the orange/rust colored ones around some blue spruce in my yard. Noticed the ominous looking spotted ones while getting pics of the orange ones, up under the spruce. Thanks.
> View attachment 327046
> 
> View attachment 327047


Dish7: your red bolete might be Boletus bicolor, but there are many things similar. You want to see yellow pores, and the flesh won't stain when broken very easily. Stem usually more red on bottom half. It's a shroom that takes a bit of time to get to know, but if there are lots near you it might be worth learning. 2 weekends ago I saw a bunch near Lansing but there was another similar species as well (B. sensibilis - it stains instantly) which was more abundant.
I saw my first honey mushrooms over the weekend in Washtenaw. Still too dry here to make most of the things I expect.
I visited Oak Openings Metropark just west of Toledo (first time ever) Sunday, and can highly recommend it to anyone near there. It is big (maybe 5 x 3 miles), had good trails, various types of forest, some red and white pine plantations. Astonishing black oak barrens (you can see a 1000 yards). It had rained there, which is why I went. I scored honey shroom buttons, and white-pored chickens. Tons of Lactarius. Very many of the fairly small honey shrooms that come in clumps and have no ring, which I've not seen very often.


----------



## MrJosePetes

Was up north with celticcurl Saturday and I’d say it was pretty slow too. She found some chicken the day before. We found littlefoot chants. A lot of other random species but not what we were looking for. Just a few cinnabar chants and a few Golden’s as well. A few hedgehogs but not many. Can’t rhink of anything else. I could only do the one day so there was a lot of ground left uncovered but it was all new ground for us which is always fun.


----------



## celticcurl

I'd like to know what everyone thinks picked that Old man of the woods. My husband guessed opossum but it doesn't match what I just Googled. It looks closest to a squirrel. The bolete was the typical fully grown size, nothing huge. That was a fun mushroom to find.


----------



## Johnr

celticcurl said:


> I'd like to know what everyone thinks picked that Old man of the woods. My husband guessed opossum but it doesn't match what I just Googled. It looks closest to a squirrel. The bolete was the typical fully grown size, nothing huge. That was a fun mushroom to find.


them orange chanterelles are kinda tasteless, more like mushrooms for dummies, along with shaggy manes, where identifying is easier to pick, but not good eating


----------



## jeffm

celticcurl said:


> I'd like to know what everyone thinks picked that Old man of the woods. My husband guessed opossum but it doesn't match what I just Googled. It looks closest to a squirrel. The bolete was the typical fully grown size, nothing huge. That was a fun mushroom to find.


FLB's


----------



## rork

Red squirrels eat shrooms. Lots of science papers about flying squirrels eating them. They are specialists. Some shrooms are likely dependent on them, or at least "designed for" flying squirrel. I'm not saying that Darwinistically, but you know what I mean. I think Hydnum repandum may be one. Our deer truffles are where it's more certain. I even see fox squirrels transporting Russulas sometimes.


----------



## Sparky23

Took a short walk today. Did end up with a nice white pored chicken very fresh amd a handfull of trumpets. Took some random pics of shrooms. I bad pics of the bolete in hamd. It wasnt bitter amd didnt stain but not sure which one it is.







































.


----------



## jeffm

It seems to be winding down around here, got out for a couple hours sat. and sunday, need rain..thursday its looking like maybe. Trumpets still out in most oak woods along wet areas with some slope leading to them, alot of them degrading fast, even the tiny trumps are getting that black old wet slimyness around the top.


----------



## MrJosePetes

Was up there over the weekend. Found a few cinibar chants, one golden, a few of the yellowfoot chants, a couple salvageable hedgehogs, am old spongey chicken, and some small puffballs. And finally a few trumpets. But nothing like what you’ve been finding. Just 15 or so total. Seemed so incredibly dry. It was a bummer. And wouldn’t you know I left my kayak at home, not a lick of wind all weekend could’ve done a ton of fishing. That’s the way the cookie crumbles I suppose.


----------



## Sparky23

The aborted entalomas are really starting in sw need one more small show of rain and they will really pop. Anyone else pick or care for these?


----------



## MrJosePetes

Sparky23 said:


> The aborted entalomas are really starting in sw need one more small show of rain and they will really pop. Anyone else pick or care for these?


I know mushroom jack does. I think I found some of them up north over the weekend but I’ve never messed with them.


----------



## rork

Sparky23 said:


> The aborted entalomas are really starting in sw need one more small show of rain and they will really pop. Anyone else pick or care for these?


My impression was they are very popular, at least where they occur, and to non-phobic pickers.

I know it's asking allot without a picture, but I saw fairly large and enticing shrooms that looked like genus Agaricus, in Kensington Metropark forest, that where white but had black edges on the cap where the cap was imbricated (like roof shingles). It was so striking I thought I'd have no trouble figuring it out when I got home, but I was wrong. There was a crowd of 30 of them, and after we left them I decide I'd collect some, take pictures, study, etc, but of course I never saw another one. I studied Kuo's (giant) Agaricus key to no avail. They were buttons so I don't know the color of the mature gills, but on the ones I inspected they were white, not pink. Stems about 3/4 inch diameter. I know it's a long-shot but guesses appreciated.


----------



## celticcurl

rork said:


> My impression was they are very popular, at least where they occur, and to non-phobic pickers.
> 
> I know it's asking allot without a picture, but I saw fairly large and enticing shrooms that looked like genus Agaricus, in Kensington Metropark forest, that where white but had black edges on the cap where the cap was imbricated (like roof shingles). It was so striking I thought I'd have no trouble figuring it out when I got home, but I was wrong. There was a crowd of 30 of them, and after we left them I decide I'd collect some, take pictures, study, etc, but of course I never saw another one. I studied Kuo's (giant) Agaricus key to no avail. They were buttons so I don't know the color of the mature gills, but on the ones I inspected they were white, not pink. Stems about 3/4 inch diameter. I know it's a long-shot but guesses appreciated.


Are you sure they were agarics? Could it have been shaggy manes? Coprinus comatus?


----------



## celticcurl

LOVE 'EM!


Sparky23 said:


> The aborted entalomas are really starting in sw need one more small show of rain and they will really pop. Anyone else pick or care for these?


----------



## jschlenke

Love those aborts! Shrimp po’boys!


----------



## rork

celticcurl said:


> Are you sure they were agarics? Could it have been shaggy manes? Coprinus comatus?


Nope. Know that genus very well. The imbrication is more chunky, like Hydum imbricatum (=Sarcodon imbricatus) - even chuckier, with chunks square-ish. Not a bad guess though. I'm not sure they are in Agaricus, but the look sure is like A. rodmani or whatever it's called now. Big and heavy and hard. I may have to go back, cause it's bothering me, but it's a drive. At least I learned to not be so stupid, maybe.


----------



## CWlake

Sparky23 said:


> The aborted entalomas are really starting in sw need one more small show of rain and they will really pop. Anyone else pick or care for these?


 Still waiting on them along Michiana. love the texture of fresh ones.


----------



## celticcurl

rork said:


> Nope. Know that genus very well. The imbrication is more chunky, like Hydum imbricatum (=Sarcodon imbricatus) - even chuckier, with chunks square-ish. Not a bad guess though. I'm not sure they are in Agaricus, but the look sure is like A. rodmani or whatever it's called now. Big and heavy and hard. I may have to go back, cause it's bothering me, but it's a drive. At least I learned to not be so stupid, maybe.


Please do go back and get photos. Do you ever eat Sarcodons? I picked some. Love that name. When I say Sarcodon I say it like I'm speaking Klingon.

True story


----------



## rork

celticcurl said:


> Please do go back and get photos. Do you ever eat Sarcodons? I picked some. Love that name. When I say Sarcodon I say it like I'm speaking Klingon.
> 
> True story


I have never eaten Sarcodon imbricatus, but see it most years. sometimes abundant on south walls of kames. Last weekend I saw dark brownish/greyish Sarcodon/Hydnum that might be close to S. scabrosus, but I am used to the possibility that the shroom in hand may not have a name - it was not imbricated like pictures I see, and was in hardwoods. Kuo seems to think these things need more work too https://www.mushroomexpert.com/sarcodon_scabrosus.html. I've noticed a tiny pure white shroom like Hydnum repandum that I can't ID either. Near Waterloo rec we are in moderate drought, and want rain very much, or I'll have no repandum and no hens even.


----------



## jeffm

Thanks!! I was wondering what these type's were when i ran across them.


----------



## jschlenke

I tried eating sarcodons a couple years back, fine initial taste but pretty unpleasant bitter finish with a bit of a burnt rubber vibe. Definitely had to spit, makes a better pic than meal.


----------



## Petronius

jeffm said:


> Michigan Matsutake
> Anyone found any here in michigan, I know they exist here but wondered.
> 
> Im bored and feel like a walk, rain is crazy here this past few weeks. Sounds like they are a challenge to find but hey...why not.


They are on my list for next year. I'm making note of jack pine stands to put on my map.


----------



## jeffm

Clitocybe nuda/Blewit
Just starting in my area's, no old ones in the pine duff present.
http://themushroomforager.com/2011/09/20/foragecast-a-balm-for-the-blewit-blues/

FYI : POISONOUS CORT im holding that was in the same woods, older one but still has some of the same hue as an older blewit.


----------



## panamat

jeffm said:


> Michigan Matsutake
> Anyone found any here in michigan, I know they exist here but wondered.
> 
> Im bored and feel like a walk, rain is crazy here this past few weeks. Sounds like they are a challenge to find but hey...why not.


----------



## panamat

I bought some pine mushrooms(matsutake) from a guy at the farmers market in traverse city a couple of years ago. They are here but from what I understand the window is very short and the valuable ones he was selling to Japan and yes jack pines.


----------



## jeffm

panamat said:


> I bought some pine mushrooms(matsutake) from a guy at the farmers market in traverse city a couple of years ago. They are here but from what I understand the window is very short and the valuable ones he was selling to Japan and yes jack pines.


Good to know thank you very much.


----------



## Sparky23

Beautiful blewits jeff. Great table fair too!


----------



## MrJosePetes

They are on my list. Been scared to dabble the couple times I’ve seen them. All pine duff Jeff? I’ve heard of leaf piles being good but also underneath spruce trees.


----------



## jeffm

Thanks Sparky23, yes josh pine duff, couple days ago found 3 small ones in the oaks in a little 3' sq. depression poking thru the leaf litter also.


----------



## Mushroom Jack

Those are some beautiful Blewets there jeffm ! Best I've seen in a long time. I'd bet my pa-tudy, those would candy very nicely too. Cut some small ones in half and give it a shot ! You could grape flavor those ! Could use kook-aid for flavoring on them.


----------



## jeffm

Mushroom Jack said:


> Those are some beautiful Blewets there jeffm ! Best I've seen in a long time. I'd bet my pa-tudy, those would candy very nicely too. Cut some small ones in half and give it a shot ! You could grape flavor those ! Could use kook-aid for flavoring on them.


Thanks! Mushroom Jack 
Good idea..with the grand kids here this past summer we have lots of various kool-aids around.

Do they dehydrate well incase i pick more to put up for later?
Thanks


----------



## Umphreys71

I have dehydrated blewets with good success. When I started more seriously foraging for mushrooms other than morels, shaggies, hens etc. about 6 or 7 years ago, it seems like blewets were everywhere I looked, easily my most found edible in those years. Since then I do not think I have seen one. I think it is pretty strange. I keep waiting got spot a bunch.

I have been finding some cinnibar chants in numbers large enough to pick, and for my first time, at least that I was comfortable to pick, some aborted entolomas. As well of course some hens and puffballs. Yesterday I went back to check the spot I had found the entolomas last week, which seemed mostly past prime, and they were everywhere. As many as anyone would want to pick. How do these keep? I really like them.


----------



## jeffm

Umphreys71 said:


> I have dehydrated blewets with good success. When I started more seriously foraging for mushrooms other than morels, shaggies, hens etc. about 6 or 7 years ago, it seems like blewets were everywhere I looked, easily my most found edible in those years. Since then I do not think I have seen one. I think it is pretty strange. I keep waiting got spot a bunch.
> 
> I have been finding some cinnibar chants in numbers large enough to pick, and for my first time, at least that I was comfortable to pick, some aborted entolomas. As well of course some hens and puffballs. Yesterday I went back to check the spot I had found the entolomas last week, which seemed mostly past prime, and they were everywhere. As many as anyone would want to pick. How do these keep? I really like them.


Great on the dehydrating blewits, I was hoping. Picked a few more young ones today.

Its funny you mention cinnibar's cuz I haven't seen a cinnibar in a while and happen to be passing by a old spot today from last year i picked from.. that was really only good for them and not much else, and they were popping with lots of small ones also, and until Josh mentioned it the other day... I thought they were done for the season lol guess not "live and learn"

Im not sure on the shrimp of the woods and how they do.. putting them up and such, I sauted mine and froze what i did not eat, have not tried them yet to see if they put up well or not.

Thanks for the feedback on the dehydrating.


----------



## PunyTrout

I found what I believed to be some Matsutakes this year while hiking in the UP. I didn't pick them though. I gave them the smell test but 
wasn't 100% positive so I 
left them in the woods. They were mostly submerged in pine duff.


----------



## jeffm

**POISONOUS**Cortinarius violaceus (Blewit look-a-like)

I have not seen any of this type cort all summer, now they are everywhere I have found the Blewit this fall, I wonder if they are somehow associated with them, cant find anything on this yet, but wonder.


----------



## jeffm

PunyTrout said:


> I found what I believed to be some Matsutakes this year while hiking in the UP. I didn't pick them though. I gave them the smell test but
> wasn't 100% positive so I
> left them in the woods. They were mostly submerged in pine duff.


I have heard but not sure if its fact or fic.. Matsutakes are more common in the U.P.


----------



## jeffm

I have been running across these the last few days, Im leaning towards Brick cap mushrooms after I finally got looking into it farther..with the brown/purple spore print that the sulfer tuft also has but im not seeing the yellow that the sulfer's have. Whats you think? I have been leaving them in the woods except for a couple to help with I.D. just trying to learn.


----------



## celticcurl

jeffm said:


> I have been running across these the last few days, Im leaning towards Brick cap mushrooms after I finally got looking into it farther..with the brown/purple spore print that the sulfer tuft also has but im not seeing the yellow that the sulfer's have. Whats you think? I have been leaving them in the woods except for a couple to help with I.D. just trying to learn.


Those are on Sister Marie's (MMHC foray leader) favorite list. I've never tried them.


----------



## PunyTrout

jeffm said:


> I have heard but not sure if its fact or fic.. Matsutakes are more common in the U.P.


I've never been too inclined to try a mushroom that is supposed to smell like 'red hots and sweaty socks'.

Martha Stewart says they're great though...


----------



## rork

I found aborted entolomas yesterday on black oak in Washtenaw county, where I have never seen them before. Maybe contributors here have made me less blind is what changed. Thank you! 
Hens (Grifola frondosa) are abundant. I hoped for chants - zero.


----------



## jeffm

rork said:


> I found aborted entolomas yesterday on black oak in Washtenaw county, where I have never seen them before. Maybe contributors here have made me less blind is what changed. Thank you!
> Hens (Grifola frondosa) are abundant. I hoped for chants - zero.


I pondered on this entoloma sightings also rork, because I walked some of these same woods that have been producing them and wondering if I was so busy looking for my target mushroom, whatever it may be at the time and just figured maybe I wrote them off as little puffballs lol, this is all speculation of course..Obviously I never looked at them close because they look nothing like a puff ball up close at least..I dunno.


----------



## Mushroom Jack

Those could be Hypholoma lateritium ( Brick Caps ), or they could be Hypholoma capnoides ( I would say they are capnoides ) just make sure you don't get Hypholoma fasciculare, which is poisonous to most. H. capnoides and H. fasciculare however grows on pine, H. lateritium grows on hardwood. Sounds kind of confusing but it's really not once you get used to them, and see the difference.


----------



## Mushroom Jack

Hypholoma fasciculare is on the right.


----------



## jeffm

Mushroom Jack said:


> Those could be Hypholoma lateritium ( Brick Caps ), or they could be Hypholoma capnoides ( I would say they are capnoides ) just make sure you don't get Hypholoma fasciculare, which is poisonous to most. H. capnoides and H. fasciculare however grows on pine, H. lateritium grows on hardwood. Sounds kind of confusing but it's really not once you get used to them, and see the difference.


Thanks for the education once again much appreciated Mushroom Jack. (Pine dominated forest)


----------



## Johnr

I wouldnt f_ _ _ would them. Theres a lot of others out there .


----------



## jeffm

Johnr said:


> I wouldnt f_ _ _ would them. Theres a lot of others out there .


No plans to at this point and time thats why they were left behind, just learning all I can when I run across various fungi, and the others you speak of, i will learn about them to hopfully, its all good.


----------



## jeffm

Spending the early part of the day putting up shrooms for later use.

Resinous polybore/Ischnoderma Resinosum
I recommend trying this shroom out for the dinner table, I sauted up a couple small ones and was great to the point that i am gonna try some larger ones out as long as there soft and squishy, maybe then i will get the beef or liver flavor they speak of, but I am happy with the taste and texture i got from the very young ones, texture wise it reminds of a extremely young chicken of the woods. Did not add anything but butter just to get the taste of the polypore by its self.


----------



## vsmorgantown

Found these growing in clusters next to an old walnut stump. Not sure what they are but any ideas they look similar to JeffM's post.


----------



## vsmorgantown

Here's the pics
Well never mind it won't let me post them?


----------



## Woodbutcher-1

Here is what i have been doing since i was getting the error message about posting pictures.
Write your comment.
Select the picture you want to post and COPY it.
Paste it under your comment.


----------



## sermak

Blewits are starting to pop in our area. We picked a good number of fresh ones today with a bunch of tiny buttons around for later this week.


----------



## sermak

Can't post the pic...


----------



## Petronius

sermak said:


> Blewits are starting to pop in our area. We picked a good number of fresh ones today with a bunch of tiny buttons around for later this week.


Found some blewits today for the first time, although I can't say I ever went looking for them before. Also found a few nice oyster mushrooms and about 1.5 pound of entoloma abortivum. I found a giant puff ball the size of a soccer ball, but it was feeling a bit spongy inside. The only thing I had found there before was an old hen and a chewed up chicken. Just goes to show, timing is everything.
I spotted a huge batch of blewits as I was leaving. I'll have to go back and get them.


----------



## Woodbutcher-1

sermak said:


> Can't post the pic...


Write your comment.
Select the picture you want to post and COPY it.
Paste it under your comment.


----------



## CWlake

Petronius said:


> Found some blewits today for the first time, although I can't say I ever went looking for them before. Also found a few nice oyster mushrooms and about 1.5 pound of entoloma abortivum. I found a giant puff ball the size of a soccer ball, but it was feeling a bit spongy inside. The only thing I had found there before was an old hen and a chewed up chicken. Just goes to show, timing is everything.
> I spotted a huge batch of blewits as I was leaving. I'll have to go back and get them.


 I've been looking for blewits for 5 years or more and can't say that I've found one yet! there is not much pine this far south, mostly hardwood. It's still on my list.


----------



## jschlenke

Good day yesterday!


----------



## vsmorgantown

After further research in my mushroom book it appears these are honeys. Amazing how fast these pop up.


----------



## Petronius

CWlake said:


> I've been looking for blewits for 5 years or more and can't say that I've found one yet! there is not much pine this far south, mostly hardwood. It's still on my list.


I found my blewits in leaf litter under hardwoods and on wood chips placed under pines.


----------



## jeffm

CWlake said:


> I've been looking for blewits for 5 years or more and can't say that I've found one yet! there is not much pine this far south, mostly hardwood. It's still on my list.


Im now finding them in the leaf litter under the big oaks behind the house here, bigger then i usuall pick and this happened to be a big white oak, but reds also in other area's.


----------



## jeffm

Im out in the Beech trees as I type.. I was hoping they would give up another fruiting of Hericium americanum.. so happy but purty dirty they are.


----------



## jeffm

Mushroom Jack said:


> jeffm, do you get any Hens by you. I've only found 2 up where I'm at. Downstate, where I came from ( Davison & Flushing ) I used to find more that I could ever use.





jeffm said:


> I have never found any hens in these parts, but last year was my 1st and only year i have tried to find them, i may look for some this year in a couple new woods i found this spring, but my hopes are not high and will be targeting lions mane with an eye open for a hen by chance maybe.


I guess I do have hens over this way, one big red oak had 9 around it with 4 small hens going home with me, the other 5 were between golf ball size to baseball size at most. I feel very blessed, even tho the crazy winds were making me nervous the whole time I was in that beech woods, most are in real bad shape and wonder how those mostley hollowed out.. humongous beech stay standing upright in these winds. The beech are also starting quite a few oyster buttons.. but I only brought home a few.

Is this a baby hen ? Looks different then the other's.Thanks


----------

